

First Chromebook preview, selling for 500$ at Amazon - Khao
https://groups.google.com/forum/#%21msg/comp.sys.next.announce/avWAjISncfw/0y2ZtbECLAQJ

======
Khao
Click on the huge "Chrome" icon to access the preview. The message displayed
is Tim Berners-Lee's original memo calling for people to help with his
WorldWideWeb project.

------
mmastrac
Thanks for the heads-up. It's apparently been sold out. Anyone get in on this?

